# At Hong Kong



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys, Just dropping by to say hi. I am at HK now. Just came back to HK from a trip to China. Check out the forbidden city, climbed the great wall. Took the life out of me, had to rest 5 times before I reached the end. Err, that is the end of the first section of probably a thousand such ones. But most are probably crumble to dust now. The section I climb was the only part that was maintain for tourist and I reached the end over looking a small cliff. The wall continue on the other side, so I assume there was a bridge or some thing that crumbled. There where 3 paths, I took the intermediate path. There was a harder one that went up pretty steep. Supposed, in the old days, you can climb the wall for days and never reached the end. But I don't think it's the case anymore. Most are crumbled and not safe to climb.

Anyway, the reason I post here is because I just came back from Tong Choi Street in HK (also know as Gold fish street). It's the street that's been know to have lots of fish stores there. I am not sure because I lost count but there is at least 30+ stores in that street. There where 2nd floors that have yet to explore. 10 years ago, I remember there being a small mall that is purely fish stores in there at the end of that street. Not sure if it exist anymore, because I never made it there. I only explore about 10 stores so far. The prices is crazy cheap. Every thing I looked at, I want to buy buy buy. Popular fish are cheap as dirt. But pelvis fetch a fairly high price. Rubber plecos seems to be fairly popular. Some looks quite pretty like a gold fish.
Bio rings can be cheap. For example, 5 liter of bio rings is only $85 HKD = $12 CAD. To give you an idea, it's a bag slightly bigger than a 8X10 paper with 2" thick all full of bio rights.
Conversely, Sera Siporax(sp?) cost $1500 for a ~6L pail. That's $215 CAD. I could have bought 1L of it for $20 CAD in Canada. But that was a special sale though.
Anyway, these cheapy gravel vacs, only cost around $2 CAD:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hey guys, Just dropping by to say hi. I am at HK now. Just came back to HK from a trip to China. Check out the forbidden city, climbed the great wall. Took the life out of me, had to rest 5 times before I reached the end. Err, that is the end of the first section of probably a thousand such ones. But most are probably crumble to dust now. The section I climb was the only part that was maintain for tourist and I reached the end over looking a small cliff. The wall continue on the other side, so I assume there was a bridge or some thing that crumbled. There where 3 paths, I took the intermediate path. There was a harder one that went up pretty steep. Supposed, in the old days, you can climb the wall for days and never reached the end. But I don't think it's the case anymore. Most are crumbled and not safe to climb.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I post here is because I just came


Sounds like you're having fun!

The Great Wall crosses several provinces so no, you're not likely to be able to walk to the end, lol.

I suppose you went to the Badaling section? It's the most visited and restored part of the wall. There is another section I visited, about 2 hours drive from Beijing. It's more rugged than Badaling and more difficult to climb. Here's a pic I took.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to live in HK for 5 years, I miss the rugby 7's  but the fresh air here is sooo much better


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

yep lived there for 8yrs too in my high school years  
i miss HK


----------

